# How popular is organic hay?



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I have heard that there is a growing demand for organic hay and although the prices are around 10 to 20 per cent more expensive than the regular variety, the demand is actually outstripping the supply in some parts of the States. In your area what is more popular the organic or regular variety and what do you grow or use?


----------

